# WSP FO sale and new policies



## paillo (Jan 20, 2016)

Just reading yesterday's email and like it. New:

1. No more packaging peanuts, being replaced by air pillows made from recycled, biodegradable material. Yay!!!!!

2. 30 percent off FO sale Sunday and Monday.

3. $5 handling fee per order (last straw was recent UPS increase of 4.9 percent). To me this is reasonable, got no problem with it.

4. No more auto-roundups for autism donations. If you want to donate you'll need to choose to do so -- to roll out over next few days.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 20, 2016)

Odd they are having this sale less than 30 days after their big inventory reduction sale?


----------



## paillo (Jan 20, 2016)

Debbie says they're having this sale because so many customers were disappointed that so many fragrances were out of stock during their December sale, so they've stocked up and are offering this to make up for it... if there's interest I'm happy to copy/paste the email, though it's rather lengthy.


----------



## navigator9 (Jan 20, 2016)

I just saw this in my email, too, and am so excited. During their recent sale, I ordered several FOs, some new ones, and a couple of restocks, but the one I wanted most... Nag Champa, was sold out. So I'm gonna be super upset if I don't get it this time. (fingers crossed) And I'm thrilled that they won't be using those freaking peanuts any more!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 20, 2016)

For some reason I don't get their emails. I'm quite happy about this. I missed their last sale! It also sounds like theyre really listening to customers. It makes me more inclined to want to purchase from them more.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 20, 2016)

Browsing the site - somebody stop me!!!


----------



## scott312 (Jan 20, 2016)

paillo said:


> Just reading yesterday's email and like it. New:
> 
> 1. No more packaging peanuts, being replaced by air pillows made from recycled, biodegradable material. Yay!!!!!
> 
> .




Those  packaging peanuts are from hell.


----------



## dneruck (Jan 20, 2016)

I think the email also said that if a fragrance goes out of stock during the sale it will be placed on back order.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 20, 2016)

scott312 said:


> Those packaging peanuts are from hell.


 
They're kind of messy, but I take mine to the UPS store for them to re-use.


----------



## newbie (Jan 20, 2016)

The UPS store near me will no longer accept packing peanut brought in.  I don't know why but I was very disappointed. I try to re-use peanuts whenever possible but I don't have occasion to mail that much stuff.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 20, 2016)

Oh goody! Maybe I can get my Sun & Sand for 30% off. It was the only FO that I ordered during the last sale was back ordered. 

Re: peanuts: You may want to do a google search on recycling peanuts in your city. I just did so, and I got a whole list of companies  in my area that accept used peanuts for re-use. There was even a cookie store on the list.


IrishLass


----------



## JayJay (Jan 20, 2016)

Did someone say cookies?

Peanuts- they drive me nuts too. I'm so happy about their announcement to stop using them. Very nice! I have been keeping them in plastic garbage bags. I figure I can use them when I send my soaps to family members. I'm just always a little paranoid that they will attract a stray hair or some other foreign matter that will gross out he recipient of my package. :think:


----------



## dneruck (Jan 23, 2016)

Sale has gone live guys


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh man!  I don't _need _more frags!


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2016)

Checked out at 12:02 am. I wonder how many people will jump in front of me!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 24, 2016)

Just placed my order! Carribean coconut was already out of stock and so was sweet rain. But, I snagged Nag Champa and got the violet bouquet I came for!


----------



## JuneP (Jan 24, 2016)

I had my ordered al typed up and ready to hit exactly at midnight east coast time. I didn't order many, and only order small amounts, so I have 6 new fragrances coming, another 1 lb silicone mold, and a small amount of oil. I'm glad I got on line earlier today and read the descriptions and reviews.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2016)

It was actually live at about 11:45.  I checked out at 11:50.  Ended up getting more than I had planned but pleased.


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 24, 2016)

I hope Irishlass got her Sun & Sand,  I was half asleep when I put my order in and forgot all about Nag Champa (bummed, I really wanted to try it), but did get a bottle of a couple of good sellers and few smaller bottles of some new fragrances to me, Pacific Waters, Abalone & Sea, & Ocean Rain.  Going for ocean scents as the only place I sell my soap is at the seaside hotel gift shop where I work.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 24, 2016)

You are such enablers.
I just HAD TO!
It's not my fault!
With all the talk about how NICE THIS FO IS I just had to!


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 24, 2016)

You enablers... I spent almost 3 times my budget!!!! Y'all and your dang recommendations...lol


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 24, 2016)

I got 40 bucks worth.  Nag Champa (to compare vs BB), coconut lime verbena  (love this one and i am almost out), and trying bamboo lotus, 50 Shades, Cool Water and Oakmoss Sandalwood.   

The only one that I feel I'm risking is the oakmoss,  but i needed some thing to put me over 40.  Lol


----------



## gsc (Jan 24, 2016)

The $5 handling fee - is that ON TOP of the shipping?


----------



## JuneP (Jan 24, 2016)

Since I have a lot of FO'S already, I kept my order at the forty dollar range as well, and part of that was for another $9.95, 1lb silicone mold. I want to try master batching 3 batches for 3 different new FO's at a time. 



kchaystack said:


> I got 40 bucks worth.  Nag Champa (to compare vs BB), coconut lime verbena  (love this one and i am almost out), and trying bamboo lotus, 50 Shades, Cool Water and Oakmoss Sandalwood.
> 
> The only one that I feel I'm risking is the oakmoss,  but i needed some thing to put me over 40.  Lol


----------



## JuneP (Jan 24, 2016)

Forgot to mention, that after reading up on some of the oils, as well as the reviews, I got Love Spell, Pure Seduction, Twilight Woods, Black Tie, Bamboo Lotus, and Bergamot & White tea.  I figure it was a good mix of guy and gal fragrances and a couple of neutrals.


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2016)

They have free shipping but the $5 handling fee is new and on top of your order.

I'm sorry I didn't answer about the oakmoss sandalwood, Kchaystack, but it had been so long since i soaped it I couldn't remember how it soaped. It does smell good, to me, a deeper earthy scent and I soaped with it late late last night. I had AC in that part of the batter and that part did trace faster but wasn't out of hand. Can't tell if it was AC or the FO though. Very manageable and it didn't go to heavy trace, just thickened. It does DC a bit. 

I think you will be happy you got it. 

It's odd they started early, since I was sitting at my computer and was refreshing but it didn't show the sale prices for me until midnight. It was a sign from the FO gods to remind me I didn't need this order. I totally missed the message and ordered anyhow.

Thanks, shunt, for the fifty shades mention. I never would have looked at it and boy, talk about rave reviews. Some of the most enthusiastic reviews, one after the other, I've seen on there. I got a pound of it based on that. Hope my nose works like all theirs.

Tried sun and sand because of you, IL. Generally not my kind of scent by description but I would bet the people I give to will like it.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 24, 2016)

I also stuck to the $40 since I didn't need that many more FOs. I got Pink Musk (really lovely and soaps nicely!), violet bouquet, nag Champa, pink grapefruit (based on reviews), ocean waters (to augment the 2 oz I already have), and amber romance (also based on reviews.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2016)

newbie said:


> They have free shipping but the $5 handling fee is new and on top of your order.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't answer about the oakmoss sandalwood, Kchaystack, but it had been so long since i soaped it I couldn't remember how it soaped. It does smell good, to me, a deeper earthy scent and I soaped with it late late last night. I had AC in that part of the batter and that part did trace faster but wasn't out of hand. Can't tell if it was AC or the FO though. Very manageable and it didn't go to heavy trace, just thickened. It does DC a bit.
> 
> ...




Fifty Shades is a manly citrus blend. Guys and gals love it. My husband likes it too. Hope you like it. I think it's sexy.  I purchased another pound though I found one while organizing my fragrances.  Making another batch today.


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2016)

Manly citrus. Hmmm, my mind cannot conceive what this might smell like so now I have to wait for 2 weeks to find out. I'm excited to find out. The Perfect Man is very grapefruit-y and guys love it so I know that manly citrus exists.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 24, 2016)

Yes, perfect man is my best seller.  But it's very different.  My husband actually alternates Perfect Man, Fifty Shades and Cracklin Birch.


----------



## Rusti (Jan 24, 2016)

I missed out on the South Pacific FO because I am slow about decisions, but I got enough to get me up to $40. Hopefully I can find a couple favorites out of the batch that I bought.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 25, 2016)

Yay!- I was able to order my Sun & Sand, but I just couldn't stop at just one FO, wouldn't you know it (I was only kidding myself). I ended up getting Pink Grapefruit, Sandalwood Vanilla, Yuzu, and some more of Happy. 

I also wanted to order Oakmoss Sandalwood as well as their regular Sandalwood, and also Amazing Style (aka Amazing Grace), but they were all out. 


IrishLass


----------



## amd (Jan 25, 2016)

I went above and beyond my expectations (I blame the bf - he's such an enabler)...
True Lilac
Green Tea and Cucumber
Tobacco Caramel
Grape Soda
Barber Shoppe
Shea and Coconut
My Main Squeeze
Coffee Bar
Black Pepper
Rose Cognac Sugar

Sadly the Jelly Donut was listed as completely out of stock for this sale, so The Teen settled for grape soda. I'm on a mission to finish soaping the "new" fragrances I already have before this round gets here.


----------



## Susie (Feb 6, 2016)

Used raspberry lemonade yesterday (my first FO ever), and both DH and I got headaches.  The soap is outside as I speak.  It is going to have to be sent to my daughter to cure.  I don't know if I can stand it long enough to let it dry before shipping.  This does not bode well for my continued use of FOs.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 6, 2016)

Susie said:


> Used raspberry lemonade yesterday (my first FO ever), and both DH and I got headaches.  The soap is outside as I speak.  It is going to have to be sent to my daughter to cure.  I don't know if I can stand it long enough to let it dry before shipping.  This does not bode well for my continued use of FOs.




I would say that's not a good sign at all. I've not made soap with that one yet, only sugar scrubs.


----------



## Soapsense (Feb 6, 2016)

I have that one, but have only used it in the Melt N Pour section of my loofah soaps.  I haven't tried to CP it yet.  I liked the smell in the M&P.


----------



## Susie (Feb 6, 2016)

Just went outside to cut it (and left it under the carport), came in with a headache.  This FO is officially off my list of scents to use!  I hope it is one of the ones I only got one of.


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 6, 2016)

Susie said:


> Used raspberry lemonade yesterday (my first FO ever), and both DH and I got headaches.  The soap is outside as I speak.  It is going to have to be sent to my daughter to cure.  I don't know if I can stand it long enough to let it dry before shipping.  This does not bode well for my continued use of FOs.




That one is very, very strong. Don't judge all FOs by it. Mine took about 2 months before it settled down to a manageable level. Thankfully mine was a salt bar, so I put it out of sight for about 6 months and then it was fine.

ETA: I will say it's not the most realistic of scents even after a year... and it's still strong at .8oz ppo in a 50% salt bar.


----------



## Susie (Feb 6, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> That one is very, very strong. Don't judge all FOs by it. Mine took about 2 months before it settled down to a manageable level. Thankfully mine was a salt bar, so I put it out of sight for about 6 months and then it was fine.



Wow, I am so glad you said that! (as I break down and take Ibuprofen for this headache.)  I was about to post a bunch of FOs for sale.  I really, really want to try some of those.  I still don't know how I am going to ship wet soap to my daughter.  The soap is for her friends in college.


----------



## JuneP (Feb 8, 2016)

Couldn't figure out why I haven't received my order yet; but checked UPS and found out why it's been in Portland for 3 days Quote 

"A late UPS trailer arrival has caused a delay. We're adjusting plans to deliver your package as quickly as possible. / Delivery will be rescheduled"

Oh well, I have plenty more gardening to do. All these bare root plants need planting the next several days before the cold weather comes back.


----------

